# Prof Darshan And Charitropakhyan



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Controversial Ragi Prof Darshan Singh talks about his remarks on JUS Punjabi TV


 here is a clip of Prof Darshan you guys can decide for your self.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2010)

shrabi ji

It must be very difficult to keep up with all the threads on this topic. The so-called slander of Professor Darshan has been discussed and the arguments against him debated on many threads in the past month and a half. Professorwas not lying nor did he admit to lying.

"prostitute" appears numerous times in the Charitthopakan. More than 30 or 40 times. I don't have time to go through the entire book and count up how many. But below I have quoted an example of the word in use. And it should not be difficult for the average reader to figure out that Professor Darshan has a point. 


So who is lying? The word prostitute is used as follows. 
*
Chritar Two hundred and thirty-six

Tale of a Prostitute
*
Dohira
There was a Raja in Tibet who was proficient in reciting couplets.
Nrip Raj Kala was his wife and she was an earnest devotee of Sri
Vishnu.(1)

Dohira
There used to live a prostitute in the country of that Raja.
There was none as beautiful as she in all the three domains.(2)

Chaupaee
Whenever she came to perform dances, the Raja felt excited.
He would be lured to the extent of loosing his senses.(3)
The prostitute, day and night, pestered her heart to achieve the Raja.
‘When will I get the day when he makes love with me.’( 4)

Dohira
Even if the Raja did not look at her, she would feel fascinated,
(473)
‘What steps may I take, so that the Raja comes to soothe me?’(5)
Chaupaee
Whenever the Raja was in the court, that woman would come,
And, standing there with folded hands, would pursue her love
imaginatively.( 6)

Dohira
And the Raja would think, This woman has fallen in love With me,’
And thought, ‘What trait of mine could have charmed her senses?(7)
Chaupaee
‘What if she has fallen in love with me, she may try thousands of
times,
‘I will not make love with her, otherwise what will my subject think.’(8)
The woman lost, as she could not entice the Raja.
Then she planned a strategy and brought seven (burning hot)
trinkets.(9)
She touched with them the body of the Raja, which produced the
smell of the burning of flesh.
‘Tormented, and screaming he got hold of the prostitute and did
whatevershe demanded.(l0)

Of course throughout the CP the Raja goes on to redeem himself after meeting a yogi. He takes on the life of an ascetic and even goes to live in the jungle. But we know that being an ascetic and living in the jungle was deemed useless and escapism by Guru Nanak.

The translation is by the highly regarded Pritpal Singh Bhindra. Later on I will find the reference to pimp.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2010)

There are charitthars before and after that are even more graphic in their content.


----------



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

I get your point but why reference Guru Ji in those stories. That is just wrong and infront of Sangat too. what he want to say and do is fine with me as long it isnt infront of guru ji di sangat. He should admit that he was wrong. I dotn get the big problem, our panth would forgive in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

He made up a false story which he knows but keeps trying to blame it on others saying i jsut read book and got my information from there.


----------



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> shrabi ji
> 
> It must be very difficult to keep up with all the threads on this topic. The so-called slander of Professor Darshan has been discussed and the arguments against him debated on many threads in the past month and a half. Professorwas not lying nor did he admit to lying.
> 
> ...


 



It seems to me that you know more about this charitter than Prof Darshan. A guy who Hates Dasam Granth this much should know whats in it and not make things up. Plus he couldnt even read the charitters right.


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 16, 2010)

:happykaur:Shrabi JI

Clean your Mouth than Gurfateh Parwaan ji......

Calm down with your words and your Post.fficeffice" /><?"urn:<img src=" />
We are here to discuss not to listen your Blabbers’

Get your facts straight before you open you SHRABI (Alcohol) Mouth
It’s only one person at this moment Name Prof: Darshan Singh Ji who can stand with his own feet and strength of Waheguru. Guru Ka sadkaa and Sabar

We have only one Guru, GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI Any other Guideline information can be helpful to understand to get Knowledge but Guru is only One & Guru Gobind Singh ji have given the GurGadhi to Guru Granth Sahib JI

Guru Gobind Singh JI said. Jo hum ko parmeshwar uchar hain.rest you can fill
Murakhy naal na luziye per ehoo akhar buziy

Aasa di Waar 
I am 101% with Prof Darshan Singh ji 
Gurfateh


----------



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Bmandur said:


> :happykaur:Shrabi JI
> 
> Clean your Mouth than Gurfateh Parwaan ji......
> 
> <FONT color=black><FONT face=Verdana>Calm down with your words and your Post.fficeffice" /><?"urn:


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 16, 2010)

Shrabi 
Why not front of Guru ji And the Sangat. When in Fifth Akaal Takhat, they can have the Prkaash of Dasum Granth than why not PRof Darshan Singh JI explore everything whats in it!

IF you can not read the whole Guru Granth Sahib Ji & Dasum Granth than do not bad mouth about any one. 
 Waheguru can forgive your Bad mouth and your User name Please change it from Shrabi

Thanks
Gurfateh


----------



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Tell me how how i offended you and i did i will say sorry in advance. I never challenged the Gurgadi of Guru Granth Sahib Ji, I believe in in Guru Granth Sahib Ji 100%. Get that straight. I dont care who you are with you can be his side kick for all i care..


----------



## Bmandur (Jan 16, 2010)

Shrabi JI

Read my post I said first clean your mouth. The words No matter what you have in your thoughts but we all have to respect. 1984 It was Prof Darshan Singh Ji who was in Jail not you or me what was said in Sangat during Prof Darshan SIngh Kirtan and By Sant Maskeen SIngh Ji
So if you have faith in Guru Granth Sahib ji than yo shouldn't be talking what you said in your Post. Readthen and you will understand what I am trying to say

Sory to say but these are the facts
Bhul Chuk Maaf
Gurfateh:happykaur:


----------



## Shrabi (Jan 16, 2010)

How did i disrespect Prof Darshan Ji, i didnt bash him. I let the clip talk for it self thats is why put the link up. Watch the whole clip and you tell me how he did backing up his agurments. I am not talking about his past life, i am talking about in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2010)

Well -- I was asked to avoid this thread because it seemed to be posted for no other reason than to inflame emotions. And that is what it has done.

Emotions running high. :welcome:

Let's take a break from the personal retorts. It is clear by now which side I am on -- or it should be. But that being said, we do want to follow the forum rule. Discuss issues.

I think we can do that -- so no deletions from me at this time.   :happykaur:A gentle reminder. Thank you.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2010)

You know the real argument was not about whether the Charitthars used the word "prostitute" or the word "pimp." The argument or dispute was about whether Professor Darshan Singh misquoted Professor Jodhi Singh.

To be specific. Professor Jodhi Singh claimed that he never used the word "prostitute" in his translation. Jodhi Singh then alleged that Professor Darshan Singh mistakenly reported that he, Jodhi Singh, had used those words in the translation of the Charittars. Jodhi Singh said that Professor Darshan Singh had wrongly quoted him. 

Vested interests then started a media campaign in which they asserted that Professor Darshan Singh had lied.

So, this debate is not about the charittars per say, or the word prostitute,  but whether Professor Jodhi Singh was misquoted. 

It boils down to this. The entire matter is  about "I said that you said that I said, but I didn't say it."  :welcome: Professor Darshan Singh gave up because the argument was so ridiculous. Professor Darshan Singh *never *said that the Charittars do not include the words "prostitute" or "pimp."  Of course they do. He knows that. He also knows that Professor Jodhi Singh was throwing what we call a "red herring" into the ongoing controversy.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 16, 2010)

actually nowhere in any composition in DG does the name of GURU GOBIND SINGH JI appear.

2. It is absolutley essential to listen to the Complete UNEDITED DVD of the Darshan Singh Programme in Rochestor Gurdwara ENDORSED as AUTHENTIC by that Gurdwara Parbhnadak Committee and Sngat who were present. Only then it is clear what is actually being said....in the ALTERED EDITED VIDEOS....the words that clarify have been REMOVED.....


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 16, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur ji, can you please provide the links to where this has been discussed?
and perhaps, add an admin note to the first post with the links


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 16, 2010)

Bhagat ji

I am not sure which links or which specific discussions you are referring to. There are dozens of them.

They should all be in one of 2 sections. Specific discussions about the Charitthars are in the section Dasam Granth.

The discussions about Professor Darshan's tribulations are mostly in Hard Talk. 

If you tell me more about what you are looking for, then I could be more helpful.


----------



## Admin (Jan 17, 2010)

Bhagat ji, 

The main discussion thread is:http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/27495-controversy-surrounding-prof-darshan-singh-ji-7.html
Regards


----------

